# Tiger Barbs dying one bye one.



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I bought 6 tiger barbs 1 week, all survived bought 6 more albino ones the next week. Slowly they started dying one by one. I think the culprits were mouth rot and some I thought may have Ich. So I bought meds for the both. There is no other fish in the tank, water parameters a perfect. What is up with these guys. Sometimes they school together and are perfect little angels the next there just stationary and by themselves. Anything?

Tank Size: 29g
Water Parameters: perfect. no amonia, chlorine nitrite and low nitrate, high alkalinity and soft water though

Water Changes: made a 25% on Sunday
Feeding: twice a day

Fish in the tank: now 8 tiger barbs 4 albino 4 not

Infected fish: both

Symptoms of the infected fish: some had mouth rot and ich but its being treated now.

Time the Symptoms occurred: last week

Age of the fish: just got them

Tank History: nope, I was restocking it after moving across the country
Medications in Use: Pimafix and API's super ich cure


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> I bought 6 tiger barbs 1 week, all survived bought 6 more albino ones the next week. Slowly they started dying one by one. I think the culprits were mouth rot and some I thought may have Ich. So I bought meds for the both. There is no other fish in the tank, water parameters a perfect. What is up with these guys. Sometimes they school together and are perfect little angels the next there just stationary and by themselves. Anything?


Melafix is you and your fishes' friend.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

melafix? I bought pimafix. Should I buy melafix too? I added pimifix and API's super ich cure. But it didn't stop 4 fellers from dying on me.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Melafix also treats for infections, which tend to weaken your fish beyond repair. 

I <3 Melafix


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

oi..I should see if I can go back to the store tomorrow..My mom won't be happy that I'm buying more meds but we'll see.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Melafix isn't really a medication as much as it is a supplement. Think, when you are sick, you take supplements like zinc to help you recover faster. Melafix is kind of like that, and more. It is a light antibiotic, and it really strengthens the fish. Melafix is also completely natural as it is a extract from a tea tree.

In this case, I would say argue with your mom. Taking care of your pets is not only legally the right thing to do, but also morally the right thing to do. 

A few things you may notice about Melafix: 
It smells good from a distance
It smells horrible up close
It makes slow floating, perfectly round bubbles under the filter
It will fix your fish


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> Melafix isn't really a medication as much as it is a supplement. Think, when you are sick, you take supplements like zinc to help you recover faster. Melafix is kind of like that, and more. It is a light antibiotic, and it really strengthens the fish. Melafix is also completely natural as it is a extract from a tea tree.
> 
> In this case, I would say argue with your mom. Taking care of your pets is not only legally the right thing to do, but also morally the right thing to do.
> 
> ...


Yep, and it usually cures ich or fin rot in about a week or so.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sound good I bought it. Unfortunetly 2 more died. I can't seem to find the problem  I looked very closly at the dead fish and there is nothing on it. I'll keep the meds running for now..but I feel hopeless.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks fellers, but every single fish died. Most died a few days I started adminstering the medicine. I did the right dose. But its still a mystery. I'm gonna clean the tank and let is filter out the med for 2 weeks and start over.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> Thanks fellers, but every single fish died. Most died a few days I started adminstering the medicine. I did the right dose. But its still a mystery. I'm gonna clean the tank and let is filter out the med for 2 weeks and start over.


After you med the tank for 2 weeks I would actually wait another 4-5 weeks before adding any fish. Then when you get to that point test your water and post here what you're Ph and ammonia readings are.


----------

